
ABA Problem - jmduke
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ABA_problem
======
LukeHoersten
It's unfortunate how many CS graduates I talk to who haven't heard about this
pretty simple concept. It's the kind of thing you get once you hear it and
it's important to be aware of. Fortunately, many CS graduate do learn this as
well.

